# Help decoding



## gtocrazed (May 25, 2008)

I am looking at buying a project 66 the stamp on the front of the block is XE what does that mean and how do you know if it is a true tripower car?

Thanks in advance

B


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I think the "X" means it has a high nickel content in the block...this makes for a stronger block...
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
A great site for decoding vin and data plate info...
GTO Alley!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here are the applications for an XE block. If you can match up the casting number, you can find out exactly where it comes from.

XE A-body 67 400 335 Powerglide L-67 1x4 9778789 2 GTO Califorina
XE A-body 66 389 335 Powerglide 1x4 9778789 2 GTO Califorina
XE B-body 69 428 360 Turbo 400 1x4 9792968 2 police in seat 30
XE A-body 73 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428 2 
XE B-body 73 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428 2 
XE B-body 73 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428 2 
XE F-body 73 455 250 Turbo 400 L-75 Y 1x4 485428

mac


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

gtocrazed said:


> I am looking at buying a project 66 the stamp on the front of the block is XE what does that mean and how do you know if it is a true tripower car?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> B


The XE letter code in 66 was for a 335 hp (carter afb 4 barrel) with an automatic transmission, the casting number located next to the distributor pad should be 9778789. The best way to verify everything about this car would be with the Pontiac Historic Services report. 

The cost of this report is $50 and for an additional $15 they will fax a copy of the build sheet and billing history.

Good luck,


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...sorry...looks like I need to stop listening to the auctions...but you got the *right *answer from others...
Bill


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The letter prefixes on the Pontiac blocks have nothing to do with nickel content, etc. All Poncho blocks were made of the same material. Only the cranks, rods, and pistons differed in mfg. processes and alloys, and these are I'D'd by numbers and letters: N for nodular iron on a crank, or Armasteel for an armasteel (still iron) crank, etc. Some parts were forged while others were cast, etc.


----------

